# February 2008 Member Monthly Giveaway - Backpain



## Jim (Jan 31, 2008)

This months winner is Backpain.

Backpain scores a new lure from Rapala called the X-rap Shad, XRS-6 in the Purpledescent color.

Link from landbigfish.com: https://www.landbigfish.com/tacklestore/showcase.cfm?PID=4489


Congrats man!


----------

